# Bullfrogs



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anybody know where to find bullfrogs close to abbotsford?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

In the wild or store bought? Not that I know either way but am curious if your looking to collect from the wild or buy one. Good luck!


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I want to try and catch a couple haha but store bought if it comes to that


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's some info about bullfrogs: B.C. Frogwatch Program - Environment - Province of British Columbia

Under the 'How You Can Help' heading it says this: Bullfrogs are considered wildlife in B.C., and it is actually illegal under the Wildlife Act to capture, transport, keep or sell them.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

theyre invasive though!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, as an invasive species, catching bullfrogs could arguably be described as helping out BC's natural fauna since bullfrogs are major predators of local frog, salamander, insect, and fish species. At least that's what I would argue if I was caught.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The fear is that you may be moving one species to another body of water that is clear of that species. In this case, if the bull frog escapes or is introduced to another waterway that has no bull frogs, that waterway is now infected.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It'd be moved to my wok, so no chance of escape or expanded infestation.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

meanie. Actually i had one nesting the winter out in my crawlspace when i lived in maple ridge. I got this motion detector thing that croaked like a frog when u passed it. It woke the poor frog up from his hybernation and we would here it occasionally answering back..........it was cute.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I think if you go to one of the gravel pits you'll find them. I also remember walking along the dike by the mission bridge, there were ponds south of the bridge that had thousands of large tadpoles, I believe they would have turned into bullfrogs, they were huge. We were walking our kids down there with friends, (almost 20 years ago but I still remember this), our neihbour waded into the pool, slipped on the grass and went under, she came up with the tadpoles wriggling all over her, some got down her shirt, it was hilarious. probably still some there, at the pond that is. I think if your going to eat then you should euthenize them their, I doubt your allowed to transfer live ones, but I bet you can take all the dead ones you like.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Ryder lake chilliwack b.c. Actually many types there


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I would love to get a bunch of Pacific tree frogs and toads for my garden. Toads are great for eating up slugs.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

In my mind Frogs/toads and snakes in the garden are a good thing. Keep some pests down but I think it also means your keeping the environment healthy. I stopped using pesticides and herbicides a few years ago and notice more snakes and some frogs(though I've always had them)


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

there are officialy sanctioned removal programs in several areas of southwest BC. They're like snakeheads but with more legs and a deadly fungus.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Some of the backwaters out near Pitt Lake have some really big aggressive bullfrogs. Check fishing regulation before retaining.


----------

